# TextField: Zeilenumbrüche



## Schläfer (14. Jul 2004)

Kann ich an ein JTextField einen String übergeben, in dem ich bestimme wann ein Zeilenumbruch geschieht.

Bspw.
Übergebe ich den String "aaaaaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbbbbbccccccccccc"

Und ich möchte das er in meinem TextField "aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
                                                                bbbbbbbbbbbbbb
                                                                cccccccccccccccc"
...dargestellt wird.

Gibt's da ne Möglichkeit bzw. ein Zeichen (ähnlich /n ) ?


----------



## bygones (14. Jul 2004)

dafür brauchst du schonmal eine TextArea - kein TextField - dann sollte es gehen


----------



## Espiritu (15. Jul 2004)

Du kannst generell Strings in HTML-Format übergeben, also zB


```
textField.setText("<html>Das ist ein Text
mit Zeilenumbruch</html>");
```


----------



## Schläfer (15. Jul 2004)

@DeathByAClown:       Sorry. Mein doch TextArea...

@Espiritu:                    Danke.


----------

